# Бег или другие виды физнагрузки? Что предпочтительно при заболеваниях позвоночника?



## Леонид Михайлович (9 Ноя 2011)

Бегать-то с какой целью?
Стать чемпионом? Боюсь поздновато... Стать здоровее? Чушь, с вашим позвоночником вы станете больнее. Или вы готовитесь к службе в армии? Для чего бегать-то? Повторюсь, есть другие способы физической активности, более правильные и адекватные, чем бег.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Ноя 2011)

Вы, Леонид Михайлович, наверно сами никогда спортом для здоровья не занимались? Уверен, что джоггинг (бег трусцой) Fristу после устранения неврологической симптоматики принесет только пользу.


----------



## Frist (9 Ноя 2011)

Да просто иногда (пару раз в месяц) хочется после работы с коллегами и мяч покидать в кольцо и по воротам побить.
Не для армии и не для чемпионства. Для удовольствия!


----------



## gudkov (9 Ноя 2011)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Бегать-то с какой целью?
> Стать чемпионом? Боюсь поздновато... Стать здоровее? Чушь, с вашим позвоночником вы станете больнее. Или вы готовитесь к службе в армии? Для чего бегать-то? Повторюсь, есть другие способы физической активности, более правильные и адекватные, чем бег.



Ну я бегаю, причем не только трусцой. Больнее явно не становлюсь. Что за глупости говорите.  Бег для человека такая же естественная нагрузка, как и ходьба, конечно бегать вприпрыжку в остром периоде врядли нужно, да и врядли получиться, но после репарации очень даже можно и полезно.


----------



## Frist (9 Ноя 2011)

У вас gudkov какой диагноз если не секрет?
Да я просто сам чувствую что могу бегать. Если будет хуже то естественно прекращу...
Мне просто интересно: если буду бегать, то через год у меня эта грыжа не увеличится в 2 раза из-за бега раз в неделю?...


----------



## gudkov (9 Ноя 2011)

Протрузия L5-S1 4.7мм., МРТ в конце июля. Судя по состоянию на тот момент это уже остатки бывшей грыжи. Пока острый период бегать не нужно, ходить побольше ваш выбор. Через полгодика, как подзаживет, можете и бегать начинать.


----------



## gudkov (9 Ноя 2011)

И где у вас там вообще грыжа. Протрузии по 3 мм., есть у каждого второго на Земле))) Врачи вам на первой странице отписывались, в чем на самом деле может быть дело.


----------



## Frist (9 Ноя 2011)

Да врач в поликлинике сказал что 4 грыжи со всеми вытекающими...тут говорят протрузии...
Как бы протрузии не превратить в большие грыжи...Боюсь бегом усугубить сутуацию=)
Завтра схожу еще к одному врачу в Институт мозга.Тут отпишусь


----------



## gudkov (9 Ноя 2011)

Разница между грыжей и протрузией, в целостности фиброзного кольца диска. Т.е. по русски говоря порван диск и в нем дырка или он просто выпятился, но сам цел. Врач в поликлинике он может того, все что выпятилось хоть немного грыжами называет))) На прошлой странице вам ответили, что это протрузии.


----------



## Frist (9 Ноя 2011)

Даже если так, моя задача сейчас не допустить выхода кольца.
Записался на плавание (3 р в неделю). Перестану в зале делать упражнения на спину. И упражнение стоя и сидя.
Хватит ли этого или что то еще надо...


----------



## gudkov (9 Ноя 2011)

Ну да, нагрузку на ось надо убрать пока. Плавать и ходить больше, больше особо ничего и не надо.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (10 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Ну я бегаю, причем не только трусцой. Больнее явно не становлюсь. Что за глупости говорите. Бег для человека такая же естественная нагрузка, как и ходьба, конечно бегать вприпрыжку в остром периоде врядли нужно, да и врядли получиться, но после репарации очень даже можно и полезно.


1. Речь не о вас. Снимки вашего позвоночника я не видел.
2. Бег не является для человека "естественной" нагрузкой (в отличие от ходьбы). Ни одно животное на планете не бегает на время или растояние! Хищники во время охоты пробегают максимум 300 метров, а в остальное вемя нежаться на солнышке, прогуливаются или подкрадываются. Это я вам как охотник со стажем говорю.
3.  Вопрос в целесообразности той или иной нагрузки, в дозе этой нагрузки и ее аддекватности текущему состоянию организма. Вам бег в радость, другому - во вред. Перенесение своего личного опыта на остальных - признак недалекого самодовольства.
4. Приведенную выше цитату вы вспомните лет через 30 и скорее недобрыми словами.  А это я вам говорю, как бегун в прошлой жизни.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Ноя 2011)

Знаю многих коллег, которые исповедуют принцип:" Здоровому спорт не нужен, а больному вреден!" Поэтому, абсолютно не согласен с мнением Леонида Михайловича по поводу медленного бега  -  вида физических упражнений, обладающего одним из наилучших аэробным оздоровительным потенциалом.


----------



## gudkov (10 Ноя 2011)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> 1. Речь не о вас. Снимки вашего позвоночника я не видел.
> 2. Бег не является для человека "естественной" нагрузкой (в отличие от ходьбы). Ни одно животное на планете не бегает на время или растояние! Хищники во время охоты пробегают максимум 300 метров, а в остальное вемя нежаться на солнышке, прогуливаются или подкрадываются. Это я вам как охотник со стажем говорю.
> 3.  Вопрос в целесообразности той или иной нагрузки, в дозе этой нагрузки и ее аддекватности текущему состоянию организма. Вам бег в радость, другому - во вред. Перенесение своего личного опыта на остальных - признак недалекого самодовольства.
> 4. Приведенную выше цитату вы вспомните лет через 30 и скорее недобрыми словами.  А это я вам говорю, как бегун в прошлой жизни.



Мои снимки здесь, если вам интересно:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5987/page-2

Бег это именно естественная нагрузка для человека, на протяжении всей его эволюции. Человек либо бегал за добычей, либо убегал, чтоб не стать добычей. Причем бегал, не трусцой-джоггингм (что вообще за серьезный бег можно не принимать), а именно по настоящему, быстро и вприпрыжку. Сравнение с хищниками вообще некорректно, во первых хищники мало от кого бегают сами (в отличие от людей), во вторых сравнение с животными вообще малокорректно, по причине их хождения на 4 конечностях, с соответствующе более низкой нагрузкой на позвоночник. Насчет адекватности нагрузки, вам было ясно сказано, что бегать в острый период больной и сам не сможет, а после завершения репаративных процессов вполне можно бегать.
Ну и насчет "вспомнить через 30 лет"...., что должен вспоминать 60-70 летний старик??? Сколько он бегал будучи молодым? Вы вообще к чему это сказали? С таким успехом можно и через 50 лет чтото вспомнить недобрым словом, даже если оно и непричем было, что в 70 лет спину ломит))))


----------



## Frist (10 Ноя 2011)

Просто если перестать "бегать и прыгать (в меру)",  то в 60 лет внукам будешь рассказывать, как только плавал и на процедуры ходил


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (11 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Мои снимки здесь, если вам интересно:
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5987/page-2


А вот моих снимков на форуме нет. Потому, что нет причин их делать. Обладая знаниями предмета я построил свою жизнь так, чтобы риск развития заболеваний, в т.ч. и позвоночника, был минимальный. При этом я вовсе не неженка. До сих пор занимаюсь киоко-шинкаем, охочусь в высокогорье Кавказа, плаваю, занимаюсь подводной охотой.
У вас же, и это очевидно, непрерывно нарастают проблемы со здоровьем. Вот ваши же цитаты:
"...дошел до веса гантелей по30 кг....  ...появилась некая слабость в левой ноге, и какаято линейная боль в анус, то справа , то слева...  ...на месяц вообще прекратил всякие тренировки, потом начал с маленьких весов, сейчас дошел до17 кг. гантелей (осевая нагрузка), чувствую, что больше не надо, т.к. болей нет, но дискомфорт в пояснице имеет место быть и проявления в ногах таже "гуляют"...  ...Боли в спине навсегда я особо не боюсь, думаю при выполнении упражнений как полагается, технично и боли уйдут...  ....Для тех кто хочет и может терпеть, может и поковылять месяцок-другой и "перележать".
   Из вышеприведенного следует, что вы готовы на многие жертвы во исполнение своей теории, даже если она объективно будет вам во вред. Ваша теория: "Физической нагрузкой можно вылечить боль, даже если при этом боль будет сохраняться".  При этом она базируется на одном единственном случае излечения болей в плечевом суставе. Это заблуждение. Вы можете лелеять его в своей душе сколько угодно, но не надо поучать других!
   Бег. Научные данные, а я занимался проблемой бега под руководством проф. Гневушева еще в 80-х годах, говорят об обратном.  Бег в целом вреден для человека. Более того, я лично наблюдал 3 смерти людей старшего возраста непосредственно на беговых дорожках. Еще 5 летальных случаев зафиксировано в ближайшие 8 часов после тренировки (это всего за год наблюдений!). По литературе известно о тысячах таких случаев.  Чрезмерное  увлечение бегом приводит к ряду нарушений и хроническим заболеваниям. Например:
1. Регулярные занятие бегом  (1 час утром) в течение 7 - 12 месяцев приводят к развитию стойкого симптомокомплекса переутомления, что провоцирует развитие гипертонической болезни.
2. У большого числа профессиональных бегунов развивается кардиомегалия. Это со временем приводит к развитию ИБС и кардиосклероза.
3. У 70 % бегунов со стажем более 3 лет обнаружены признаки артропатии коленных суставов. У большого числа бегунов наблюдаются явления спондилита, спондилоартрозов, спондилолистезов.
Продолжительность жизни бегунов не велика и колеблется в пределах 56 – 68 лет.
Вы,  *gudkov*, обходитесь с собой как экспериментатор. Поковыряли в одном месте, заболело.                   : "А почему бы не поковырять в другом, может, не заболит?" Заболит! Вопрос времени.
Резюмирую. Бег дешевый, но не безопасный метод развития физической выносливости с узкими спортивными, военными и криминальными задачами. Как метод оздоровления применяться может лишь в комплексе с другими, главным образом гимнастическими упражнениями, как элемент игр и т.п. При этом есть определенные ограничения по дозировки интенсивности (пульс не более 110 ударов в минуту)  и продолжительности  - 20 минут.
Как метод оздоровления бег применяется исключительно в европейских странах. В Китае, где при бедности и огромной детской смертности продолжительность жизни сопоставима с ведущими странами, с 1620 года применяют для оздоровления гимнастику тайцзицюань и другие гимнастики. Только официально тайцзицюань занимается 250 миллионов человек! А бегают там военные и полицейские.


----------



## gudkov (11 Ноя 2011)

Ну во первых, я то хоть могу основываться на собственном опыте, а не на пространных росказнях, про охоту в горах и карате при "бережном" отношении к позвоночнику. К чему вы просили снимки я так и не понял, к тому, чтобы сказать, что у вас таковых нет?))))
Во вторых, что за продолжающиеся бредни насчет бега??? Выше я уже писал, что бег вполне естественная нагрузка для человека, сформированная в течении миллионов лет его эволюции. И тут какойто Леонид Михайлович появляется, заявляет, что он там чтото в 80-х изучал, и думает, что бег вреден)))) Это мягко говоря цирк, а грубо говоря маразмом попахивает))) Все приведенные вами "побочные эфекты" бега можно обнаружить у "небегающего" населения куда в более больших обьемах, ну а то что человек может помереть, как на беговой доожке, так и пардон во время секса на женщине, не дает никакого повода утверждать, что секс тоже вреден))) Вы бы еще статистику собрали, сколько мужиков во время секса мрет))) Ну листез от бега, это даже комментировать не надо, полное мракобесие, вы хоть сначала выясните, что такое спондилолистез и причины его возникновения, а спондилоартрозом и т.п., также страдают куда большие массы "небегающего" населения..
У любого когдато чтото заболит, и даже представляете, любой из нас когда то помрет! И это вопрос времени! Аххахаа)))) 
Ну и напоследок, представляю этакого древнего человека тышь 100 лет назад, драпающего от пещерного медведя, и при это считающего у себя пульс "шоб не больше 110"))) Про всякие цигуны и цзюани, это видимо фап, на китайскую "народную медицину", тут ноу комментс. А ктото фапает на йогу, сколько у нас там индусы живут? Тоже не бегают наверное, только в позе лотоса сидят))
Вобщем маразм, но смешной, давно так не веселился, пишите еще автор


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Ноя 2011)

Если следовать Вашей теории, Леонид Михайлович, то давным-давно пора запретить автомобильный транспорт, ибо на дорогах только в странах СНГ ежегодно гибнут десятки тысяч людей. Но ни у кого даже мысли таковой нет среди здравомыслящих
Лично я больше доверяю исследованиям и опыту Кеннета Купера,  профессору Г.Л.Апанасенко (заведующий кафедры спортивной медицины и санологии  Медицинской академии последипломного образования в Киеве) , Н.М. Амосова и других отечественных и зарубежных ученых, которые доказывают огромную пользу для здоровья людей медленного бега. Да и личный опыт говорит о том же.
И откуда Вы взяли предельно допустимой ЧСС не более 110 ударов?  При занятиями аэробным упражнениями ЧСС у мужчин не должна превышать (205 - половина возраста), а у женщин  - (220 - возраст).  Умножая полученные результаты на 0.8 определяем оптимальную величину ЧСС. Любой спортивный врач,  кардиолог, врач реабилитолог знают это (во всяком случае, должны знать).
Что же касается экзотических восточных оздоровительных практик, то сам с удовольствием уже многие годы утром и вечером делаю
комплексы "Восемь кусков парчи" и "Танец десять зверей"!


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (14 Ноя 2011)

Владимир В. Чтобы все объяснить как следует, нужно углубиться в изучение теории биоэкономичности. Это слишком много для форума. Рекомендую по этому вопросу свою книгу "Биозоника - практика долголетия" - она о методе Гневушева.  Пульс 110 - верхняя граница перехода аэробного обмена в анаэробный (нижняя - 100 ударов/мин). Т.е. при таком пульсе у подавляющего числа людей до 60% энергии начинает выработываться в цикле Кребса (в покое только 20%) из глюкозы. Анаэробный обмен дает большое количество побочных вечществ: молочная, пировиноградная кислоты, свободные радикалы и т.п., являющиеся цитотоксическими ядами. До пульса 100 ударов/мин., 80% энергии клетки получают за счет окисления жиров и ЖК. Отходы - вода. Поэтому занятия с пульсом до 100 удров/мин. - для здоровья, больше 110 - спорт. Или вы думаете, что спорт полезен для здоровья? Факты в данном вопросе противоречат традиции и доказывают обратное.


----------



## gudkov (14 Ноя 2011)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> До пульса 100 ударов/мин., 80% энергии клетки получают за счет окисления жиров и ЖК. Отходы - вода.



Это с каких это пор, человек в покое стал так активно жиры жечь?))) Фактов вы никаких не привели, кроме очередных экзотических "методов" и "трудов". Напоминает "научные" труды о пользе веганства и т.п.)))


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (14 Ноя 2011)

Владимир В.


Владимир В. написал(а):


> профессору Г.Л.Апанасенко (заведующий кафедры спортивной медицины и санологии Медицинской академии последипломного образования в Киеве)



  Спасибо за Г.Л.Апанасенко. Почитал статьи с его сайта. Есть очень интересный материал. Но к сожалению, эти исследователи идут по пути открывания уже открытого. Им явно не знакомы работы Шеррера, Гарриса и Бенедикта, Гневушева. Очень жаль. Те вопросы, которые совершенно справидливо ставит и сам Апанасенко и его ребята во многом уже решены. Вопрос только в распространении этих знаний. С этим есть проблемы.  Просто тема очень щепитильная, ведь тут медики пересекают интересы мощьных финансовых организаций: спорта, фармацевтики.  Мы многократно сталкивлись с проблемой прямого противодействия распространения знаний. И дай бог здоровья и энергии Апанасенко и его коллегам, что они занимаются этим сейчас. А главный вопрос поставлен правильно: Дать человеку четкую границу между полезной и вредной нагрузкой. Гневушев решил его измеряя экономичность работы энергосистем. Наверняка можно идти и по пути изучения эффективности дыхания (МПК) и другими. Изучение энергообмено было закончено в 70-х и не привело к созданию единой теории здоровья. Возможно на новом витке исследований что-то и прорежется...
Если вы имеете контакт с кафедрой, то порекомендуйте им пожалуста вот эту работу:
http://www.lib.ua-ru.net/diss/cont/108418.html#contents
Думаю, она им будет полезна.


----------



## Andrest (14 Апр 2012)

Бег - это микровибрации, повышающие кровоток в суставах, в том числе между позвонками. Упражнениями на гибкость возможно повысить подвижность позвонков и эластичность мышечных волокон, расположенных около позвоночника


----------



## Антенна (14 Апр 2012)

Странно... А как же толчки и постоянные микровибрации? Разве это может быть полезно?


----------



## МарияЛ (18 Апр 2012)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> 2. Бег не является для человека "естественной" нагрузкой (в отличие от ходьбы). Ни одно животное на планете не бегает на время или растояние! Хищники во время охоты пробегают максимум 300 метров, а в остальное вемя нежаться на солнышке, прогуливаются или подкрадываются. Это я вам как охотник со стажем говорю.


Полнейшая ерунда. Если бы вы жили в дикой природе и хотели бы кушать побежали бы еще как. Так и бегали бы, пока не поедите. А то что современный человек деградировал и "окультурился" это как видно не пошло ему на пользу с точки зрения здоровья


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (12 Май 2012)

МарияЛ написал(а):


> Полнейшая ерунда. Если бы вы жили в дикой природе и хотели бы кушать побежали бы еще как. Так и бегали бы, пока не поедите. А то что современный человек деградировал и "окультурился" это как видно не пошло ему на пользу с точки зрения здоровья


 
Ну, уважаемая Марина, о дикой природе, как охотник со стажем, я знаю несколько поболее вашего. И вы не правы. Животные бегают крайне редко. Но, к примеру кабан, за зимнюю ночь может пройти по горам 15 и более километров. Пешочком, мелким неторопливым шагом.

А что касается "деградировал", так эта деградация принесла нам "лишних" 30 лет жизни, поскольку еще в 30-х годах прошлого столетия, когда люди были вынуждены  много работать физически, продолжительность жизни в развитых европейских странах составляла 42 - 49 лет. А теперь 75 и более. Да и сейчас, в технологически отсталых странах, несмотря на прививки и сносную медицину, в целом живут не долго. Так что не все так прямолинейно, как кажется многоуважаемым поклонникам ЗОЖ. Разве вам не знакомо выражение: От работы кони дохнут? Не верится? Почитайте биографии "выдающихся" спортсменов, особенно годы их жизни, поверьте, редко кто протянул более шестидесяти. Или найдите футболиста без артроза коленного сустава. 
Я никого не уговариваю, поскольку человек в массе глуп и хочет все попробовать на себе. Мое дело, как врача, дать вам информацию. Пробуйте, бегайте "на здоровие". А лет через несколько вспомните меня: "А ведь прав был чертеняка"! 
Мои рекомендации всем, в том числе и страдальцам с заболеваниями позвоночника следующие: Ходьба (можно, к примеру, скандинавскую, с палками пробовать) 2 - 3 часа в день (в сумме), гимнастика на растяжку мышц и статика на их укрепление.


----------



## Спинка5 (12 Май 2012)

В принципе бег приятное занятие, причем естественное на мой взгляд, только от бега можно реально разогрется и вспотеть-что тоже полезно для мышц, легких и организма в целом. Хотелось бы беговую дорожку иметь дома. А насчет противопоказаний-каждый врач по разному говорит, кто -то скажет бегайте, кто -то ни в коем случае. У меня сколиоз как у Пезанской башни, а врач в поликлинике мне говорит-все отлично, можете считать что у вас абсолютно здоровый позвоночник(!). Вроде как при Шейерман-Мау нельзя бегать. Хотя многих больных позвоночником спасала именно физкультура в том числе и бег.


----------



## МарияЛ (17 Май 2012)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> А что касается "деградировал", так эта деградация принесла нам "лишних" 30 лет жизни, поскольку еще в 30-х годах прошлого столетия, когда люди были вынуждены много работать физически, продолжительность жизни в развитых европейских странах составляла 42 - 49 лет. А теперь 75 и более. Да и сейчас, в технологически отсталых странах, несмотря на прививки и сносную медицину, в целом живут не долго. Так что не все так прямолинейно, как кажется многоуважаемым поклонникам ЗОЖ. Разве вам не знакомо выражение: От работы кони дохнут? Не верится? Почитайте биографии "выдающихся" спортсменов, особенно годы их жизни, поверьте, редко кто протянул более шестидесяти. Или найдите футболиста без артроза коленного сустава.
> Я никого не уговариваю, поскольку человек в массе глуп и хочет все попробовать на себе. Мое дело, как врача, дать вам информацию. Пробуйте, бегайте "на здоровие". А лет через несколько вспомните меня: "А ведь прав был чертеняка"!
> Мои рекомендации всем, в том числе и страдальцам с заболеваниями позвоночника следующие: Ходьба (можно, к примеру, скандинавскую, с палками пробовать) 2 - 3 часа в день (в сумме), гимнастика на растяжку мышц и статика на их укрепление.


В настоящее время продолжительность жизни 75 и более только в развитых странах, где благоприятные условия жизни, качественное питание, медицина на уровне, и доход, чтобы все это можно было иметь. В нашей стране у мужского населения возраст 50 лет уже критический. Вернитесь хотя бы 60 лет назад, послевоенное поколение и сейчас даст фору 30-летним.
А на счет бега - все должно быть в меру - для удовольствия. Всем известно, что профессиональный спорт делает людей инвалидами, это тяжелейший труд. Я же не говорю, что те же спортсмены по ходьбе здоровее остальных и проживут 100 лет. Все должно быть в меру и в удовольствие.


----------



## МарияЛ (17 Май 2012)

Для примера, я живу в 9-этажном доме. В моем подъезде нет ни одного мужчины старше 50 лет, зато бабулек за 80 - пальцев рук не хватит.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (14 Июн 2012)

Продолжительность жизни мужчин в России не имеет отношение к обсуждаемому предмету. Они умирают раньше вовсе не из-за бега или спорта. Но факт остается фактом, продолжительность жизни более всего увеличилась в странах с низкой долей физического труда. Если грубо, то простое лежание на диване более сберегает ваше здоровье, чем изнурительная физическая деятельность. И тут нет никакой разницы между производством и спортом, с точки зрения воздействия на организм. Дело в том, что при превышении определенного лимита (грубо, пульс более 105/мин). мышечные клетки переходят на энергетически "грязный" обмен с образованием массы побочных токсинов, которые и отравляют организм. И этот фактор никак не изменить, так все устроила природа: Эффективность в обмен на долговечность!
Замечу, что и лежание на диване имеет свои минусы и побочные эффекты. Посему истина как обычно посередине - умеренные, правильно дозируемые физические нагрузки.


----------



## gudkov (26 Июн 2012)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Дело в том, что при превышении определенного лимита (грубо, пульс более 105/мин). мышечные клетки переходят на энергетически "грязный" обмен с образованием массы побочных токсинов, которые и отравляют организм.



От оно как))) А не просветите ли, что за "грязный обмен"


----------



## МарияЛ (28 Июн 2012)

Я бы поспорила - женщины в нашей стране не меньше занимаются физическим трудом мужчин, может и поболее.


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Посему истина как обычно посередине - умеренные, правильно дозируемые физические нагрузки.


С этим я полностью согласна.


----------



## Евгений-не гений (24 Дек 2012)

Мера должна быть во всем. Сейчас по причине болезни не бегаю, хожу, но очень хочется побегать. Это как "наркотик", кто занимается бегом, тот знает. Ощущение полета что ли  Думаю вредно бегать долго по твердой поверхности или с подошвой без амортизации. Вот думаю приобрести себе кроссовки, может кто что подскажет по этому поводу, какие лучше?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Дек 2012)

Кроссовки для кросса, с толстой подошвой и супинатором. Бегаю 6 раз в неделю на протяжении многих лет и получаю огромное удовольствие.


----------



## Евгений-не гений (24 Дек 2012)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Кроссовки для кросса, с толстой подошвой и супинатором. Бегаю 6 раз в неделю на протяжении многих лет и получаю огромное удовольствие.


Благодарю, Владимир. буду теперь продавцов озадачивать вопросом - у вас есть кроссовки с супинатором ,будем надеяться что они знают


----------



## Mosol (1 Фев 2016)

*Владимир Воротынцев*, я так понимаю,играть в футбол на полях с искусственным газоном с  резиновой крошкой боле безопасно,чем по асфальту?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Фев 2016)

Mosol написал(а):


> *Владимир Воротынцев*, я так понимаю,играть в футбол на полях с искусственным газоном с  резиновой крошкой боле безопасно,чем по асфальту?


Конечно!


----------



## Александр Громов (7 Фев 2016)

Автор, если бег для оздоровления, то я не то, чтобы не согласен. Я просто рекомендовал бы освоить и полюбить аэробные нагрузки с меньшей ударной нагрузкой - это
1) лыжи (беговая классика, успевайте, пока зима, т.к. это просто кайф, да и полезнее абсолютно во всех смыслах - больше мышц вовлечено, в т.ч спины и плечевого пояса)
2) велосипед (но желательна не горбатая посадка, подвеска помягче, мягкая почва)
3) плавание (тут вобще шикарно - меньше нагрузки на позвоночник и суставы, больше - на мышцы).

Мне вот надо будет бегать - но мне нужна функциональная выносливость именно в беге. Это не ваш случай. И-то я буду бегать 2-4 месяца в году, 1-2 месяца отдыхать по месяцу от тренировок, а остальное время - лыжная классика и велосипед. Иногда бассейн.



Евгений-не гений написал(а):


> Мера должна быть во всем. Сейчас по причине болезни не бегаю, хожу, но очень хочется побегать. Это как "наркотик", кто занимается бегом, тот знает. Ощущение полета что ли  Думаю вредно бегать долго по твердой поверхности или с подошвой без амортизации. Вот думаю приобрести себе кроссовки, может кто что подскажет по этому поводу, какие лучше?


Кроссовки специально для тренировочного бега за нормальную цену - это подошва из ЭВА с приклеенной снизу обычной резиной - для износостойкости и сцепления получше. Вот такие, к примеру

 

Если подошва из ЭВА без резиновой накладки - быстрее испортятся. ну и на китайских рынках много как бы спортивных кроссовок из ЭВА, но подошва у них выходит из строя через месяц (она всегда без накладки из резины и часто не сплошная - внутри вертикальные ребра из  той же ЭВА, а между ними пустоты)
Но не позволяйте продавцам навязать вам дорогие соревновательные кроссовки типа марафонок - их цель не сберечь ваш скелет, а показать высокий результат на марафоне (соревнования в беге на 42 км). Подошва у них потоньше, для обеспечения высокой скорости. Цена тоже дикая (3-5 тысяч, тогда как у демиксов с картинки цена была 1000 руб, сейчас 2 000). А на соревнованиях тренировочные кроссовки будут препятствовать скорости. Если утрировать, представьте себе как побежите на приклеенных к подошве плитах пенопласта 40х40 см и толщиной 10-15 см или в обычной обуви по толстому мягкому мху на болоте. Мягко будет, а скорости не разовьёте при всем желании.



Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Бегать-то с какой целью?
> Стать чемпионом? Боюсь поздновато... Стать здоровее? Чушь, с вашим позвоночником вы станете больнее. Или вы готовитесь к службе в армии? Для чего бегать-то? Повторюсь, есть другие способы физической активности, более правильные и адекватные, чем бег.


Леонид Михайлович, очень хотелось бы получить ваш комментарий по поводу полезности сложных походов (ногами и на лыжах) именно для моего организма (протрузия и экструзия в пояснице, высокий рост и легкое  телосложение). Походы весьма сложные, для некоторых людей это нереально и запредельно. Они требуют довольно долгой подготовки выносливости (бег, лыжи, велосипед).
Подробно во моих двух темах.
Моя тема со снимками, сканированными заключениями врачей, описанием проблем:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24892/
И важная тема с вопросами про спортивные планы
(название юмористическое от модераторов, на самом деле там про сложные походы):
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24929/
Заранее спасибо за ответ.

От докторов здесь получил противоположные советы. Обо всех о них поискал информацию в интернете, делаю вывод, что все заслуживают уважения и, мягко говоря, разбираются в теме. Всех выслушаю, прочитаю. Собственно, уже слушаю, читаю, пытаюсь сделать вывод по своему будущему и особенно летнему сезону этого года.


----------



## leo1980 (7 Фев 2016)

*Александр Громов*, 
я освоил нордик волкинг, отличная вещь, особенно когда рельеф не ровный.
в центрах реабилитации применяется.


----------



## Александр Громов (7 Фев 2016)

От ходьбы с лыжными палками могут возникнуть проблемы с равновесием. Особенно детям нельзя. А так, при желании, можно переложить часть нагрузки на плечи и руки. Но прогулки на лыжах классическим ходом лучше шагания. Нет даже того удара, что есть при ходьбе, куда больше нагрузки на спину, плечи и руки. Сил на передвижение тратится меньше.


Mosol написал(а):


> *Владимир Воротынцев*, я так понимаю,играть в футбол на полях с искусственным газоном с  резиновой крошкой боле безопасно,чем по асфальту?


Футбол для здоровья... Тем, кто не знает, хочу сказать, что футбол (не важно какого уровня) самый травмоопасный вид спорта. Бег в нем рваного темпа, по большей части спринтерский (это скорее силовая работа ногами, чем аэробная). Это к вопросу полезности. Непредсказуемость по части направления делает его крайне травмоопасным для суставов ног. Ну а падения с болячками дисков, характерные для наших форумчан - это тоже так себе дела. Бег безопаснее. Еще лучше лыжи и плавание. Летом велосипед, возможно лыжероллеры. Кстати, кто в курсе, на лыжероллерах можно катать классическим ходом?


----------



## Александр Громов (7 Фев 2016)

Поискал информацию - на лыжероллерах можно классикой. Особенно если удастся найти (или кто-то вам изготовит) лр с надувными колесами диаметром около 20 см (такие выпускались в советское время). С такими можно и по плохим лесным дорогам полноценно кататься. Обычные же лыжероллеры для классики тоже хороши, но надо брать с колесами побольше диаметром (надувные колеса сейчас не производят), помягче рамы роллеров, чтобы было меньше вибрации и меньше зависимости от качества дороги.

Кстати, в инструкции к треккинговым палкам так и написано: не рекомендуется для детей, т.к. могут возникнуть труднообратимые проблемы с равновесием. По сути это костыли. Так что это еще один аргумент в пользу лыж и лыжероллеров.

Кстати, о футболе. Обувь вы знаете какая обычно у футболистов? думаете позвоночник скажет спасибо? И техника бега в футболе непроизвольно тоже не щадящая. Это при спокойных кроссах мы можем пружинить всем вниманием, на которое способны, ждать и оббегать, бегать в мягкой антискоростной обуви и т.д. В футболе не так...


----------

